# PC friert kurz nach Vollbild/Desktop-Wechsel ein (?!)



## fsm (1. Mai 2007)

Dieses Problem ist so verdreht, dass ich nicht wusste, wonach ich googlen sollte...
Ich versuche mal, das irgendwie zu erklären.

Seit einiger zeit habe ich folgendes Problem: Wenn ich von Vollbild zu nicht-Vollbild wechsle, also etwa ein Spiel im VB-Modus starte oder beende, friert mein PC kurz (2-5 Sek.) ein. Der Cursor bewegt sich noch, sonst aber nichts - Beispiel: Wer von euch den RPG-Maker benutzt - Spiel (Vollbild) mit Alt-F4 beenden, jetzt kann ich den Mauszeiger bewegen, aber dieses "Please Wait" Fesnter bleibt noch kurz da, ich kann auch keine Fenster verschieben, Startmenü öffnen etc.

Das Problem besteht bei allen Auflösungen, also sowohl bei kleienren "RPG-Maker, Moorhuhn), größeren (UT2004, Pos+al²) und - was mich wundert - auch bei gleichen (Also wenn im Vollbilld die selbe Auflösung wie auf dem Desktop ist).


Man gewöhnt sich daran, aber ich habe gestern einen *neuen Benutzer angelegt, und bei deisem habe ich das Problem nicht!* Es liegt also nicht an Monitor, Grafikkarte oder Windows.
Woran dann? Es wird nämlich noch absurder: *So lange beide Benutzer angemeldet sind, habe ich das Problem nicht. Melde ich aber den neuen ab und spiele ein Spiel mit dem (einfrierenden) alten Namen, geht es nicht mehr!*


? ? ? ? ? ? ?


Leigt das vllt an ReForce? Oder an Auslastung? Habt ihr irgendeine Ahnung? Ich bin inzwischen echt ratlos.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Mai 2007)

fsm am 01.05.2007 11:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Leigt das vllt an ReForce? Oder an Auslastung? Habt ihr irgendeine Ahnung? Ich bin inzwischen echt ratlos.




was ist denn reforce? wenn das was mit der grafikkarte zu tun hat, dann liegt es nahe, dass du das einfach mal deaktivierst und dann testest, bevor du hier lange auf ne antwort wartest... 

also, es scheint meiner meinung nach irgendein tool oder so zu sein, dass du im hintergrund aktiv hast, aber beim neuen benutzer nicht. kann alles möglich sein, aber vermutlich irgendwas, das ins system eingreift, zB wenn du einen eigenen windows-style benutzt, der nur per zusatztool nutzbar ist oder so. 

du könntest mal den taskmanager aufrufen (STRG-ALT-ENTF). danach ein spiel starten, dann wieder beenden, und dann mal auf die CPU auslastungen achten, ob dort irgendwas ungewöhnlich hoch geht. der taskmanager bleibt immer im vordergrund.


----------



## fsm (2. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 01.05.2007 14:17 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist denn reforce? wenn das was mit der grafikkarte zu tun hat, dann liegt es nahe, dass du das einfach mal deaktivierst und dann testest, bevor du hier lange auf ne antwort wartest...



ReForce ist ein Programm, das den 60Hz-Bug behebt - man stellt damit die Frequenz für die verschiedenen Auflösungen / den Monitor ein.

Ich dachte, dass es vllt daran liegen könnte - aber zwei Dinge stören mich: Erstens ist das Tool auch bei dem neuen Benutzer aktiv, außerdem würde es dann ja nicht einfrieren, wenn ich zwischen Vollbild-1024x768 und Desktop-1024x768 wechsle, oder? Außerdem ist ReForce nicht ständig aktiv.


----------



## spooky3000 (2. Mai 2007)

ReForce ist ein Programm, das den 60Hz-Bug behebt - man stellt damit die Frequenz für die verschiedenen Auflösungen / den Monitor ein.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


kein wunder, daß niemand weiß,was reforce bedeutet. denn das programm heißt RefreshForce. Also,erst genau lesen,dann korrekt eintippen,wenn wir Dein Problem beheben sollten.


Folgende Lösungen sind anzubieten:

1. Alten Benutzer (mit dem das Problem besteht) einfach löschen und mit dem neuen Benutzer spielen. Geht doch,wenn man im grunde das problem damit gelöst hat.

2. welchen grafiktreiber hast du und wie aktuell ist er? ansonsten hilft dieses mittel: treiber deinstallieren, den treibermüll mit registrytools löschen (regcleaner oder ccleaner). dann nochmal installieren (den neusten treiber!!!).

3. kann es sein,daß du die grafikkarte übertaktet hast`? wenn ja,dann wunder dich nciht,daß du für 2-5 sekunden ein stottern oder einfrieren hast.


falls all das nicht geholfen hat.dann melde dich bitte nochmals.

gutes gelingen.


----------



## fsm (3. Mai 2007)

> kein wunder, daß niemand weiß,was reforce bedeutet. denn das programm heißt RefreshForce. Also,erst genau lesen,dann korrekt eintippen,wenn wir Dein Problem beheben sollten.



Sorry, aber die .exe heißt so, daher der Name.




> Folgende Lösungen sind anzubieten:
> 
> 1. Alten Benutzer (mit dem das Problem besteht) einfach löschen und mit dem neuen Benutzer spielen. Geht doch,wenn man im grunde das problem damit gelöst hat.



Tja, möglich wäre das - aber wenn ich die Wahl zwischen komplett neuem Einrichten (alle Programme, Eigene Dateien, optimierungen, Passwörter etcetcetc und dem kurzen Einfrieren habe...




> 2. welchen grafiktreiber hast du und wie aktuell ist er?


Den neuesten (vor 4 Tagen aktualisiert).




> 3. kann es sein,daß du die grafikkarte übertaktet hast`? wenn ja,dann wunder dich nciht,daß du für 2-5 sekunden ein stottern oder einfrieren hast.



Nö, dazu hatte ich bisher keinen Bedarf^^  Ist ne 7900GT, an der habe ich nix gamacht.



> falls all das nicht geholfen hat.dann melde dich bitte nochmals.



*meld*

*Ergänzung* Interessanter Weise läuft alles noch ganz kurz, manchmal schaffe ich es, noch das Startmenü zu öffnen oder einen Ordner um wenige Millimenter zu verschieben, bevor alles einfriert... (Nur der Cursor eben nicht)


----------



## spooky3000 (3. Mai 2007)

ich kenne das problem, habe nämlich auch eine 7900 gt von gainward.
allerdings ums doppelte übertaktet,daher friert die dann mal kurz für 5 sekunden ein.

kleiner tipp, könnte helfen:

positioniere den tower um,mit mehr möglichkeiten der luftzirkulation.alternativ solltest du auch mal eine gehäusetür offen lassen, mal sehen,was passiert.bei mir wirkt das wunder.

zuguterletzt: es gibt netzteile, die können über einen regler mehr leistung abgeben bei höherer lüfterrotation (stichwort enermax), probier das auch mal,was es bei dir möglich ist.


----------



## HanFred (4. Mai 2007)

ein hardwareproblem passt aber nicht so recht zu der geschichte mit dem zweiten benutzeraccount.

ich könnte mir vielmehr vorstellen, dass irgend ein dienst bzw. task, z.b. vom virenscanner, das system kurz auslastet.


----------



## spooky3000 (4. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 04.05.2007 09:23 schrieb:
			
		

> ein hardwareproblem passt aber nicht so recht zu der geschichte mit dem zweiten benutzeraccount.
> 
> ich könnte mir vielmehr vorstellen, dass irgend ein dienst bzw. task, z.b. vom virenscanner, das system kurz auslastet.




wer spricht denn von hardwareproblem? ich meinte nur, daß es vielleicht an der wärmeentwicklung oder vielleicht der energielast insgesamt liegt.


----------



## HanFred (4. Mai 2007)

spooky3000 am 04.05.2007 18:16 schrieb:
			
		

> wer spricht denn von hardwareproblem? ich meinte nur, daß es vielleicht an der wärmeentwicklung oder vielleicht der energielast insgesamt liegt.


aber wieso hat er denn das problem nicht mit dem anderen user?


----------



## fsm (4. Mai 2007)

HanFred am 04.05.2007 18:26 schrieb:
			
		

> spooky3000 am 04.05.2007 18:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ihr meint dann also, dass ich den PC mal richtig lange mit Top-Grafik-Titeln laufen lassen soll, und dann mal den anderen Benutzer nehme und schaue, ob es immernoch so schnell geht?


----------



## spooky3000 (5. Mai 2007)

aber wieso hat er denn das problem nicht mit dem anderen user? [/quote]

andere prozessauslastung -> weniger wärmeentwicklung.



mach einfach doch folgendes. laß doch bei offenem gehäuse fordernde grafikspiele auf deinem problematischen benutzerkonto laufen.

wenns geht,weißt du,was du ändern mußt.



wenn es weiterhin stockt, dann mach folgendes:

schau dir,wieviele prozesse jeweils auf beiden konten laufen. vielleicht greift immer mal wieder ein programm ein und bringt so das stottern hervor.

falls du alle laufenden prozesse beendet haben möchtest,bevor du anfängtst zu spielen, dann gib folgendes bei "start"->"ausführen" ein: 

Rundll32.exe advapi32.dll,ProcessIdleTasks    

dann warte etwa 2 minuten (siehst du am festplattenlämpchen,bis alles abgearbeitet ist) und starte dann das spiel.


----------



## fsm (7. Mai 2007)

spooky3000 am 05.05.2007 16:50 schrieb:
			
		

> schau dir,wieviele prozesse jeweils auf beiden konten laufen. vielleicht greift immer mal wieder ein programm ein und bringt so das stottern hervor.



Es ist ja nicht so, als ob die Spiele stocken würden - nur immer ganz kurz beim Wechsel von Vollbild zu Desktop / Desktop zu Vollbild eben!

Und - wenn das selbst bei Moorhuhn oder RPG-Maker passiert, liegt es doch wohl nicht an einer heißgelaufenen Karte, oder?


----------



## spooky3000 (10. Mai 2007)

fsm am 07.05.2007 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> spooky3000 am 05.05.2007 16:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




du würdest dich wundern, fsm.
aber ich sag immer nur probieren geht über studieren.


----------



## fsm (23. Juni 2007)

Ich bin begeistert - ich habe Service Pack 2 installiert, seit dem funzt es wieder einwandfrei.... (?!)


----------

